# 25% OFF - Mitchell's How To Haunt Your House books including Book Three



## HauntedHotSauce.com (Feb 19, 2006)

I received a 25% OFF promo code via email for everything on lulu.com through January 6, 2012! (up to $150.00 in savings)

lulu.com is where you can get the Mitchell's EXCELLENT series of "How To Haunt Your House" books (and the ONLY place you can get book three at the time of this writing) I proudly own all three and they are detailed, informative and *gore-geous* to look at! A MUST HAVE in every haunter's collection!

Here's a link to Book Three:
http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/how-to-haunt-your-house-book-three/18418486

Here's a link to Book Two:
http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/how-to-haunt-your-house-book-two/11596952

and here's a link to a digital download of Book One: (the paperback version is no longer available on lulu.com as far as I know)
http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/how-to-haunt-your-house-book-one/12199510

and the promo code is:
ONEMORETHING305 (valid through January 6, 2012 - 25% off all sales on lulu.com up to $150.00 in savings)

I don't work for lulu.com or for The Mitchells, etc. I just LOOOVE these books and received the promo code in my email today! (I already own all three so I thought I'd pass the deal along)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't know the third was out.thanks just ordered it using the code.


----------

